

Show HN: Update on my startup - very overdue. - snaveint

When I see what some HN members have done in a weekend on their projects, it makes it hard to confess that it has taken us 1 year to get to this stage.<p>I kept trying to make things perfect, but finally I have seen the light - it will never be perfect and even in its current state, I see so much we need to improve, but it's something.<p>Instead of delaying even more, I thought I would release it to the best critics out there - HN say hello to MyProperty.com<p>Hope to hear your feedback, criticism, thoughts.
======
tarekayna
I like the design, colors and the general vibe. Registration was easy.

Once I logged in though, I didn't know what to do. There are three menus (top,
left, right) and I didn't know where to start. I didn't know what watchlist is
watching. In short, a nice welcome message with a quick tour of the features
would have been very helpful. Maybe on first login I should be taken to "Add
Property"? It's your call, but an empty watchlist was a let down.

~~~
snaveint
Hi Tarekayna,

That has probably been the most consistent feedback we have received -
"nothing to prompt me once I log in". I'm glad you pointed that out as well.

The quick tour is a great idea.

------
snaveint
Link: <http://www.myproperty.com>

------
tamle
Hi Snaveint -

Congrats on getting this out! I recently started on my own startup and like
you I always feel behind.

That aside, I've heard many people in the NY area ask for a service similar to
this, but for managing whole buildings. Do you have an idea of what your
initial target market might be?

Also, the video is very well done, but you make the assumption that someone
would want to watch that to learn more about your site. I'd add some text for
those that prefer reading.

Good luck!

~~~
snaveint
Hi Tamle,

Thanks for the encouraging words.

Good point re text over video. I'm working on this now.

Our initial target market are people who currently own one investment property
and are managing it themselves the hard way - going around to collect
payments, cashing checks, calling tenants to remind them etc.

Cheers Ash

------
gfavvas
I don't think "We take your property and put it in the cloud" means anything
tangible to a property owner. (Making it easier to find tenants and collect
payments are tangible benefits.)

I would also have more detail on what exactly the product does without
requiring the user to sign up. Some screenshots of use cases of how you can
help me would be beneficial.

~~~
snaveint
Thanks for the advice, I'll take that onboard and see what else we can come up
with for the first slide - what you have said makes sense.

------
kooshball
The video and the website are both very well done.

I think there is a huge market for this, I'm curious how you're willing to
offer the service for free?

Does the service provider give you a cut? who will you pay to find the
tenants?

~~~
snaveint
Hi Koosh,

The service providers will be paying to be listed in the directory. Also,
specific payment methods will incur a charge.

We will be using various real estate websites to find tenants. Free listings
will include craigslist/gumtree with paid listings going to sites such as
zoopla, findaproperty etc

Thanks for the feedback :)

------
md1515
Hey, I have a friend who might be in need of this. I will coax him into trying
this out.

Send me an email? (address in profile)

It looks nice! Hopefully I'll be of more help shortly.

------
snaveint
Side note: I am currently looking for a co-founder CTO to help with continuous
improvements/iterations, so if anyone is interested, please get in touch via
email (in the profile).

------
BenVoss
Good for you! It looks great. I don't have a need for services like that right
now, so I'm not sure I can give any solid advice, but the best of luck to you!

------
fezzl
"When will the FAQ section be completed?

Soon, we promise."

I found this funny yet painfully unprofessional.

~~~
snaveint
Fair point.

I'm actually not marketing for customers yet, just trying to get some
feedback.

------
glimcat
Not enough info before signup to motivate signup. Color choices need
improvement.

~~~
dylangs1030
I agree with info comment, there needs to be some more information on what
exactly this is on the front page. However, I think the orange and blue color
scheme and the visuals work very well.

~~~
glimcat
Some of them work well, but some of them clash or have poor contrast.

------
VuongN
I liked the video. Did you pay to get it done or did you do it yourself?

~~~
snaveint
We paid to have it done, but created the script... I am not that creative :)

------
pixeloution
Hope you're prepared for the lawsuit from Apple over your logo :)

~~~
travisfischer
I think he's alright. Relevant link:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ThereIsOnlyOneCloudIconInTheEn...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ThereIsOnlyOneCloudIconInTheEntireUniverse.aspx)

